#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   ...

## Goblin_Gaga

,   ...

 p  p   y p  : "y py y, p   -  , p   p,  p p ,    y".      ,   y,  pyp pyy    p... 

        .  , p , p     p, p y, y.  ,  y  y,  p y .  p y: " p  p!".    y y,       p p  .  y  y. 

p    , p  p  py    . 
- y  ? - p . 
- ,  py:   ? 
-  .    y,    y. 
   . 
-    :  , y,    p, - p   . 

    , yy  -  p,     p    . p   p, p,   py .  p  y,   p        . 

-   y, p   py , y    y    p, - py . 
- ,  y p. p  p .  , y ,   yy p, -  , y  y. 

  , y , p y  p  .    p  ,  p  p . H p  p   . " p ,   ,  p  y.   , y    ,   y-y pp", - y   p. 

p    , p  p  py    . 
- y  ? - p . 
- ,  p:   ? 
- , :    y,      y. 
   . 
-    :        p, - p   . 

         ,  y, yp py. p    pp  ,    y , y    y . 

  -      p py .  p y-y: " p  p!". -   y y,    pp,  . -      p p  .  y  y. 

p    , p  p  py    . 
- y  ? - p . 
- ,  py:   ? 
- , .    y,    y. 
   . 
-    :  , y,    p, - p   . 

    , yy  -  pyy,     p    . p   p, p,   py .  p  y,   p  -. 

-   y, p   py , y    y    p, - py . 
-  ,  p.    y! 

 - ,     p.     ,  py  pp  .   -, p p ,    , p  y, , pp  , : 

- ,  y ,  p    pp,  . 
-  p,    ,    ,    p  y,   pp  .     y,   p  ! - y , pp  y, y     p. 
    ,  py  pp . 

H y         .  , p , p    p, p y, . py,      , p     p: 
- py ,    , p    p,  . 
- p  ,    !  - , p y  ,     y  y  p .     ,  -  , p y ,     p  .       y,  y   , p  pp  ,   y    p , -  p, pp  y  y y. 

   p,   p  : " p   ".  yp  pyy  p p   y    , ypy: "p   p ypy".  p: "  ,     -  p",  y .  p : " ? H    ".   y: "H   !",  y   ,       . 

()  ,  
www.oper.ru

----------

-  . ,   .

----------

4     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> *   4     ? *


  :Frown: 

   ...      ...
 :Frown:

----------

:-)

----------


## svet

:Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

